
6th Generation iPod Nano Hacked, Will Jailbreak Follow Soon? - audreyw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/6th_generation_ipod_nano_hacked_will_jailbreak_fol.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d1a570f01c0200b%2C0
======
theDoug
In a word: No.

TFA states that it's unlikely. The headline is linkbait and poor practice on
the part of ReadWriteWeb.

